# Post pics of your RG's (old school, new, customised etc)



## maliciousteve (Jun 11, 2007)

So i've been on a short break away with my girlfriend. Soaking up the sun on the beach, eating stuff I shouldn't, drinking, humping and getting sun burnt (it hurts to shower  ) and I just got back this morning.

First thing I did when I got back was pull out my Ibanez RG1550FM. I was unplayable for a month or two as I messed up one of the intonation lock screws. It's been fixed and I've been playing it constantly since I got it back from the tech. It's so amazing. It plays so smoothly, incredibly comfortable, always in tune, looks gorgeous and sounds incredible. I've had it for almost 2 years now and I can't see myself getting rid of it. I changed the stock bridge pickup to a Dimarzio Air Zone after a few months of having it and was pretty satisfied for a while. But then my tastes in tone changed after changing amps etc so I put in a set of Bareknuckle Holy Divers. Sounds incredible, it's like the pickups were made for the guitar. So enough of me going on,here she is

















So post yours and tell a little story about it


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 11, 2007)

This is my frankenstrat. It's an old school RG560 body with a leftie RG550 neck. It's running an original Edge, Dimarzio Fred and stock Ibanez single's. Check out the flame on the back of the neck! Sadly I'm too into 7's and it's not getting played, so if anyone wants it...




.


----------



## Fantomas (Jun 11, 2007)

OK , I'm in:

in the early 90's I was switching cheap guitars like a madman and none of them were any good.

Then I got a brand new RG570 which really made me get serious about playing:
I took it everywhere:
A show in the 90's





A studio to record an album in 2001




Another gig 





In 2004 I decided it had been roughed up long enough, after dropping it for dozens of times. The neck is cracked, way too much action, and the electronics are rusted.













So I bought a 7 stringer, retired the 570 and put it with it's collegues in my rack:


I miss it, sometimes I even play it, but there is no going back.





pics of the other gear


----------



## ibzrg1570 (Jun 11, 2007)

My RG1570 is currently out of commision.












I've been trying to install EMGs for the past 6 months and after running into problems early with the wiring I just haven't had the time to go back and fix it up. Maybe with finals this week I can finish (I'm a senior so I don't have exams for most of my classes).


----------



## Allen Garrow (Jun 11, 2007)

HOLY SHIT! I SOOO LOVE THAT GUITAR! FRIK'N SWEET!
~A



maliciousteve said:


> So post yours and tell a little story about it


----------



## ibzrg1570 (Jun 11, 2007)

Allen Garrow said:


> HOLY SHIT! I SOOO LOVE THAT GUITAR! FRIK'N SWEET!
> ~A


 If you ever want to trade for my 1570 let me know It might motivate me to actually finish with the pickups


----------



## Ryan (Jun 11, 2007)

<3


----------



## Toshiro (Jun 11, 2007)

Well, let's see..

Here's my #1, an RG750. I've had this guitar since 1994. Got it at a pawn shop during the dark ages when Nirvana was big, for something like $250-300 with the hardshell case. Since then it's had 3 different sets of pickups and 4 different pickguards.  I need to put a new headstock decal opn it though, as the original has rubbed off to nothing.

Current pickups: Dimarzio Breed Bridge and Neck.










Next is the butchered RG760. I couldn't deal with the RG570 I used to have, so I sold it for this and made it into a guitar I would like. The body is heavily re-routed, like a swimming pool.  I just recently got matching pearloid backplates for it.

Current pickups: Dimarzio Super 3, Blue Velvet, Breed Neck.










I love the Jewel Blue finish, it never looks plain.

RGs I sold off:
RG7620RB




RG570MBL


----------



## ibzrg1570 (Jun 11, 2007)

Ryan said:


> <3


I fucking love that DY. It's much better in person though.


----------



## Shawn (Jun 11, 2007)

Here they are~































Missing in action (my white one, it's at Donnie's getting a makeover. )


----------



## ibzrg1570 (Jun 11, 2007)

Shawn, I don't think I've ever seen that RG7, what model is it?


----------



## Stitch (Jun 11, 2007)

Ryan said:


> <3



You look to be really enjoying that. 

Sell me your S7.


----------



## Ryan (Jun 11, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> You look to be really enjoying that.



You can't see what im doing with my hands ;D


----------



## blackgecko (Jun 11, 2007)

here it is my beloved RGT






i know maybe its not a prestige, nor a jem and not a MIJ but this thing really rocks

finally a group shot


----------



## kindred_spirits (Jun 11, 2007)




----------



## Shawn (Jun 11, 2007)

ibzrg1570 said:


> Shawn, I don't think I've ever seen that RG7, what model is it?



It's a 1999 RG 7620 GN (Grey Nickel).


----------



## Ryan (Jun 11, 2007)




----------



## God Hand Apostle (Jun 11, 2007)

I'm an ass and sold it for too little money;


----------



## B Lopez (Jun 12, 2007)

That thing looks mean with those bevels in the cutaways!


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jun 12, 2007)

These are all the RG 6 strings I used to have, I modded them a bit, them sold or traded them, I really, REALLY regret selling off the RG550 DX Emerald Green 

*RG550 DX EG*




I got it for about $400, I only changed the knobs, then sold her for $250, I went back and asked for it, now the pawn shop owner who saw I wanted it back wants $650 for it....

*RG550 BK*




I bought it for $100, only changed the switch tip, then sold her for $450...

*RG320 DX*




Got this one for $80, put EMGs on it, 7 string set (without the high e) dimarzio clip lock and blocked the trem, I could not force myself to like the color, traded it for a Linr6 Flextone II head...

*RG270*




Bought it for $100, added a failed chameleon paint, real Floyd, then gave up on it and traded it for a Marshall Valvestate.


----------



## Alpo (Jun 12, 2007)

My RG1527RB. It's nothing special, but I love it.  The trem is blocked and the nut isn't locked. Otherwise it's completely stock, even the pickups. I don't know, I just like them.  





Here's a purdy pic of the gorgeous finish.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 12, 2007)

blackgecko said:


> finally a group shot



What's the reversed headstocked 7 on the right?


----------



## sandwichamwin (Jun 12, 2007)

Here's my RG570. Took out the trem and put in a wilkinson loaded with the ghost piezo system. Sounds great even through a little practice amp so i can't wait to get an acoustic amp. Now i just gotta take her apart again and make her pretty again.


----------



## lostneye (Jun 12, 2007)

Here are a couple, my 92 RG550DY, 96 RG570FGR and 2000 RG570EX CPK


----------



## SevenatoR (Jun 12, 2007)

And this one now belongs to me!!!!  






See?


----------



## jaxadam (Jun 12, 2007)




----------



## SHREDTOKILL (Jun 12, 2007)

just my 7321 that is now gone.


----------



## Shreddy Krueger (Jun 12, 2007)

Here's my RG collection that I've settled on for right now...although I still want to mod an RG JUST for drop D...






The RG on the left has a scalloped fingerboard and a PAF PRO (bridge) and HFH (neck). Bought it from a guy who does phenominal tech work for $200 including the scalloping ! I picked up the guard from Chandler and finished her off with the Dimarzio's and rewired it with a Fender tele 3 way switch...Bought in 04'..

The RG on the right is an RG 550dx...other than the Breed pickups, completly as it was in the 92 Catalog..bought on Ebay for $325. Bought in 03'...






My RG 7420's..

The black pearl finished one I got from an AMS closeout sale in 02' - ish NEW for $299..
 

The Magenta Crush one I just got a few months ago BIN on the bay $400 free shipping..absolutely mint condition. That guy BABIED his stuff!

If you want a good chuckle at my expense, check out some of my RG's I've stupidly sold here :
blog.myspace.com/christophermalone

That was only updated thru fall last year..
The body count has grown since then...


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 12, 2007)

How do you like the Humbucker from Hell?


----------



## Shreddy Krueger (Jun 12, 2007)

For that kinda Yngwie type shit I love it!
You can get a really sleazy bluesy strat tone out of it too!
It's definately one of my favorite pickups I've tried..


----------



## Toshiro (Jun 12, 2007)

SevenatoR said:


> And this one now belongs to me!!!!
> See?



Cool, glad somebody on this site is still using it.


----------



## lostneye (Jun 13, 2007)

jaxadam said:


>



Is that a flake green 570 with gold hardwhere? I like it


----------



## jaxadam (Jun 14, 2007)

Yes, it is. Killer guitar.


----------



## Vegetta (Jun 16, 2007)

I still love my 550 but that RG3EX is giving me all kinds of PGM gas






Bought this new in 87 - wish the reissues came in white


----------



## SeanC (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## ibzrg1570 (Jun 16, 2007)

Vegetta said:


> Bought this new in 87 - wish the reissues came in white


The Ibanez people said on the Ibanez forum that the reissues were only coming in the colors that were available in '87.  So this was available back then?


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 16, 2007)

They didnt say ALL the colors in 87 ;p


----------



## ibzrg1570 (Jun 16, 2007)

Well that's the impression I got from Jay13. Either way the consumers got shafted again IMO.


----------



## m3ta1head (Jun 16, 2007)

My 570. It is _the shit._


----------



## mikernaut (Jun 16, 2007)

Heres my insanely bright Carotene RG550.
I t came with an sunset yellow pickguard. I found a neon yellow pickguard and matching headstock cover. Then some colored logo stickers and offset them abit so the black logo has a orange dropshadow effect.

Dropped in 2 EMG 85's and covered the old passive single coil with a blank black cover


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 16, 2007)

That is BRIGHT.


----------



## playstopause (Jun 16, 2007)

mikernaut said:


> Heres my insanely bright Carotene RG550.



Looks like a Lego guitar.


----------



## mikernaut (Jun 16, 2007)

playstopause said:


> Looks like a Lego guitar.



LOL I suppose it does


----------



## Popsyche (Jun 16, 2007)

mikernaut said:


> LOL I suppose it does



Well, I like it!


----------



## Vegetta (Jun 17, 2007)

ibzrg1570 said:


> The Ibanez people said on the Ibanez forum that the reissues were only coming in the colors that were available in '87.  So this was available back then?



yes white 550s were available then - white, black, road flare red and desert sun yellow 

560s had lipstick red, violet pearl, carotene orange, black and white 

I think they meant to say that the reissues would not come in any colors they did not originally have (so no new colors for reissues)



ibzrg1570 said:


> Well that's the impression I got from Jay13. Either way the consumers got shafted again IMO.



I couldn't agree more


----------



## rummy (Jun 17, 2007)

1570 & 7421


----------



## Toshiro (Jun 17, 2007)

Vegetta said:


> yes white 550s were available then - white, black, road flare red and desert sun yellow
> 
> 560s had lipstick red, violet pearl, carotene orange, black and white
> 
> ...



Side Note: "Violet Pearl", which was a bluish gray(see my above 750). Worst name for that color, and only matched in stupidity by the "Heather Pearl" finish, which was f'ing light-pink-purple. Backwards-ass naming.


----------



## the.godfather (Jun 17, 2007)

rummy said:


> 1570 & 7421



Now that's a nice pairing.  

What pickups are in those btw?


----------



## rummy (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks!

Air Norton/stock/Tone Zone and Blaze Neck/Bridge.


----------



## adz87 (Jun 18, 2007)

Hers mine!

<



>
<



>
<



>
<



>
<



>

=D


----------



## Stitch (Jun 18, 2007)

Wrong. 

You need to replace your <img src=" and "> with [ img] and [ /img] (without the spaces) - we use html tags on the forum. 

Welcome!


----------



## Vairish (Jun 21, 2007)

Need to replace the green knobs with black ones since the green doesnt sit in as well as I had hoped 






Edit: Thought id throw in some info on these two guitars. The black one is my baby! Its an RG1820x, its also my first Ibanez (I've bought 5 since). Its piezo loaded, Air Norton in the neck, Steves Special in the bridge and has a tremol-no installed. Its killer 

The swirl is currently on its way to me from Richard Fay. I had various spare guitar parts lying around so I figured Id put together a parts-o-caster. I scoured Ebay for a cheap prestige neck which I eventually found but I was struggling to find a body I liked. Someone pointed out Richard Fays website to me and I really liked his style of swirling so I got in touch with him and 6 weeks later its in the post and all in all it cost me less than a new prestige  Its specs are:

Ibanez RGA 121 prestige neck
RG body with a DNA swirl
PAF Pro/Air Norton pickups
Internal Roland GK3 pickup
Hipshot bridge


----------



## Ryan (Jun 21, 2007)

That swirl is farkin hawt.


----------



## Shawn (Jun 21, 2007)

Nice guitars!


----------



## Vince (Jun 22, 2007)

Vairish said:


>



I love the small dots. Maybe it's just me, but this guitar is spectacular.


----------



## Naren (Jun 22, 2007)

Vairish said:


> Need to replace the green knobs with black ones since the green doesnt sit in as well as I had hoped



Both of those guitars look awesome. I really really like the black and white one.


----------



## Vairish (Jun 22, 2007)

Cheers guys, your way too kind 



maliciousteve said:


>



Man that is killer! I like the Laney in the back too


----------



## FortePenance (Jun 22, 2007)

Holy shite, nice guitars.










My offering, the RGT42DX. Not a lot of history, gassed over it real bad, sold some loose ends and got it. It's only got one chip (looks mank, but i can cover it up with the strap sometimes so that's okay). I love RGs.


----------



## Shawn (Jun 22, 2007)

Very nice! ^


----------



## NiCkMiLnE (Jun 22, 2007)

thathas a chip in the EXACT same place as my rg1527

and ive always loved those, but the thought of the edge pro 3 puts me off


----------



## Adam (Jun 22, 2007)

Heres a few updated pics of modded RG7420

Paul Gilbert FTW!













Rusty Cooley mods( deepened the cutaway, shortened the lower horn by an inch, beveled the back of the horn too, and shortened the heel for ultimate access)








Added Dimarzio Blaze Neck and Blaze Bridge




UV/JEM/K7 output jack mod




Made an access hole for my tremol-no (still waiting for the replacement part to come in so thats why its missing a piece)


----------



## Edroz (Jun 22, 2007)

here's my old USRG30. one of the few (maybe only?) RGs with an alder body. this guitar was recently traded to Nick1 for his Fender YJM strat.


----------



## FortePenance (Jun 23, 2007)

Wow! Sick guitar, I love the binding and the offset dots! Insane quilt as well.

Haha, thanks for the comments Shawn/Nick. I like her very much. The Edge Pro II isn't that bad though, just a bit stiff. An Edge Pro will fit in the EPII route anyway so I'll invest in one eventually.


----------



## Aaron (Jun 23, 2007)

Adam said:


> Heres a few updated pics of modded RG7420
> 
> Paul Gilbert FTW!
> 
> ...



Thats the best one yet, i love it


----------



## Edroz (Jun 23, 2007)

RG7420 i owned for a short time... i installed GuitarHeads.net "Jerich" model hexacore 7 pickups (great pickups! and ridiculously cheap too!), as well as fender strat knobs and switch tip. the Agile Interceptor i traded it for works much, much better for me .


----------



## the.godfather (Jun 24, 2007)

Lovin the PGM 7420, very cool!  

Paul Gilbert would be proud of that one.


----------



## EdgeCrusher (Jun 27, 2007)

My RG7621 w/ AN7 & DS7 and my '91 RG570FM w/ AN & DS















The RGA121TKF I just purchased off Ebay. Can't wait to play it


----------



## InTheRavensName (Jun 28, 2007)

This thread is giving me serious RG GAS, anyone wish to trade a decent RG for a Laney TT50 head?


----------



## TheMasterplan (Jun 29, 2007)

Old picture of my RG350DX:






Picture of my RG7321 the day I got it:


----------



## Shawn (Jun 29, 2007)

EdgeCrusher said:


> My RG7621 w/ AN7 & DS7 and my '91 RG570FM w/ AN & DS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice!


----------



## playstopause (Jun 29, 2007)

Adam said:


> Heres a few updated pics of modded RG7420
> 
> Paul Gilbert FTW!



 Really nice. Good job with the mod too. It's unique now.


----------



## mrp5150 (Jun 30, 2007)

Edroz said:


> here's my old USRG30. one of the few (maybe only?) RGs with an alder body. this guitar was recently traded to Nick1 for his Fender YJM strat.



Damn!


----------



## AlaskaBat (Apr 8, 2014)

God Hand Apostle said:


> I'm an ass and sold it for too little money;



Nah--it was a good deal, considering. ..lol.
What did I buy it for back in 2004...about $400.00???

Still have it too, bud.

Sorry to necro-bump, I just get a kick out of seeing my first purple Ibanez before it was mine!!!


----------



## jclogston (Apr 8, 2014)

Here are mine...missing a RG3XXV...


----------



## Forkface (Apr 8, 2014)

WOWZA epic 7 year bump 

not complaining though, some badass RGs here, keep em coming


----------



## SpaceDock (Apr 8, 2014)

It's funny to see the older threads where people got repped alot before the like system.


----------



## Toshiro (Apr 9, 2014)

This thread is so old, half the pics in my post are broken, and I don't even own 3 of the guitars in it anymore.


----------



## SouthpawGuy (Apr 9, 2014)

No lefties in this thread yet 
RG3120











RG2550Z


----------



## shadowlife (Apr 9, 2014)

I owned this one for a brief moment:
















Loved the swirl, hated the neck, and would have changed the pickups if i had decided to keep it.


----------



## MaxSwagger (Apr 10, 2014)

From top to bottom:
Ibanez RG2570EX 
Ibanez RG3XXV
Ibanez RG550/750 (550 body/750 neck)
Ibanez RG350MYE


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Apr 10, 2014)

Has been my #1 since I got it..


----------



## AceFransson (Apr 11, 2014)

SouthpawGuy said:


> No lefties in this thread yet
> RG3120




Hey, those pics are mirror flipped, you need to flip the pics the correct way!!


----------



## AceFransson (Apr 11, 2014)

Here is my Genesis collection Violet Chameleon RG 550


----------



## pushpull7 (Apr 11, 2014)

AceFransson said:


> Here is my Genesis collection Violet Chameleon RG 550



I hate you  I totally wanted one of those!

BTW, is that a "confetti" M pic. I love those. You have good taste!


----------



## Nour Ayasso (Apr 11, 2014)

Those are some interesting RG's


----------



## AceFransson (Apr 11, 2014)

chrisharbin said:


> I hate you  I totally wanted one of those!
> 
> BTW, is that a "confetti" M pic. I love those. You have good taste!



Hehe, thanks! 

Not sure what you mean by "confetti M" though


----------



## pushpull7 (Apr 11, 2014)

AceFransson said:


> Hehe, thanks!
> 
> Not sure what you mean by "confetti M" though



The pick?


----------



## Jake (Apr 11, 2014)

Past:
rg370dx




My first rg2610




If we're counting RGA's 121 and 321




Current:
RG1570




RGA121 white




and my new rg2610 with the white one


----------



## Podium (Apr 11, 2014)

1992 RG760 pimped with EMG 81 in the bridge position + EMG SA single coil in the neck position. middle pickup is disabled.


----------



## Batsinthebelltower (Apr 12, 2014)

Loving all your RG posts dudes - theyre my favourite guitar 

Ive a soft spot for the white and maple models, had a few over the years and recently bought the Prestige RG3550mz , i can see this guitar being with me forever hopefully ! Here are my toys ;


----------



## AceFransson (Apr 12, 2014)

chrisharbin said:


> The pick?



ah, ok, yeah I guess it can be called a confetti pick, but not medium, its heavy all the way!


----------



## remorse is for the dead (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## shadowlife (Apr 12, 2014)

^^^
Love that first one! My favorite pickup configuration.
Is the pickguard glued on? I don't see any screws...


----------



## Batsinthebelltower (Apr 12, 2014)

shadowlife said:


> ^^^
> Love that first one! My favorite pickup configuration.
> Is the pickguard glued on? I don't see any screws...



I was thinking the same dude, really sleek look !!


----------



## Toshiro (Apr 13, 2014)

Might as well make a new post with the only 2 I have now:


----------



## maliciousteve (Apr 13, 2014)

Shit this is old! 

I sold that RG I had. Wish I never did  I tried to buy it back but the guy who bought it sold it to some guy in Spain who then sold it to some one else. Lost forever


----------



## remorse is for the dead (Apr 13, 2014)

shadowlife said:


> ^^^
> Love that first one! My favorite pickup configuration.
> Is the pickguard glued on? I don't see any screws...



Double-sided tape


----------



## JonusGrumby (Apr 13, 2014)

Podium said:


> 1992 RG760 pimped with EMG 81 in the bridge position + EMG SA single coil in the neck position. middle pickup is disabled.



CLASSIC!!!!

Hard to tell with the shadows, but is that Emerald Green???
It's a 1992, and that color was exclusive to 92.


----------



## Ripper7620 (Apr 13, 2014)

Incoming grape ice, seller pic:


----------



## JonusGrumby (Apr 13, 2014)

Ripper7620 said:


> Incoming grape ice, seller pic:



Awesome 570, but too dark of a purple to be Grape Ice. Looks more like PN.
GI has a more reddish hue.
Many sellers have difficulty with purples for some reason.

What year is it?


----------



## Toshiro (Apr 13, 2014)

JonusGrumby said:


> Awesome 570, but too dark of a purple to be Grape Ice. Looks more like PN.
> GI has a more reddish hue.
> Many sellers have difficulty with purples for some reason.
> 
> What year is it?



I'm betting '97 in Purple Pearl, as that looks like it has an AANJ.


----------



## Dooky (Apr 14, 2014)

Here's my modded RG350M. It has an Edge Pro trem & the classic Dimarzio Tone Zone/Air Norton combo.


----------



## Ripper7620 (Apr 15, 2014)

JonusGrumby said:


> Awesome 570, but too dark of a purple to be Grape Ice. Looks more like PN.
> GI has a more reddish hue.
> Many sellers have difficulty with purples for some reason.
> 
> What year is it?



It's a 96, you may be right about the color as that was a guess on my part. I have an incoming lavender 570, perhaps that is the highly touted grape ice


----------



## Ripper7620 (Apr 15, 2014)

Toshiro said:


> I'm betting '97 in Purple Pearl, as that looks like it has an AANJ.



Affirmative, AANJ seller says 96


----------



## Podium (Apr 20, 2014)

JonusGrumby said:


> CLASSIC!!!!
> 
> Hard to tell with the shadows, but is that Emerald Green???
> It's a 1992, and that color was exclusive to 92.



well yes indeed, emerald green it is!!


----------



## Albi (Apr 20, 2014)

Well, I am an Ibanez S series fan, but I also own this sweetie:

Ibanez RG550 LTD, 1995, in all its PurpleNeonish glory.
Special features of this "limited" (not really) RG550 models included a bound neck, sharktooth inlays, LoPro Edge tremolo and special finishes.
One of the thinnest Wizard necks I have ever played.





I also have an RG7620 in Galaxy Black... but pictures for this one are not necessary, everyone in this forum has owned three lol


----------



## ibanice (Apr 21, 2014)

Not really a RG but close


----------



## Default_M (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Peter.F (Apr 21, 2014)

My newly acquired RG652FX. I couldn't be happier. It plays like a dream.


----------

